# Sample Of Celeste Dettaglio?



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone done a sample run of the above or has a sample (or 2) avaible? :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Id also be interested in this if its availible


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would love to but don't fancy chopping the contents of my tub up


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I Wouldnt mind a sample of this, just to try like


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a dodo smaple pot of it mate, il have a look to make sure but I think it's about 60% full. What you got as id trade you something for it if you liked?
Dan


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

a dodo sample of celeste dettaglio?

Didnt think it was possible, considering its a chemical guys wax?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> a dodo sample of celeste dettaglio?
> 
> Didnt think it was possible, considering its a chemical guys wax?


I think he means he has some decanted into a Dodo panel pot?


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> a dodo sample of celeste dettaglio?
> 
> Didnt think it was possible, considering its a chemical guys wax?


See below :lol:



Ben_ZS said:


> I think he means he has some decanted into a Dodo panel pot?


yes, celeste that a forum member has put into a dodo panel pot for me ( i said dodo panel pot as im unsure of the size)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What size is the standard pot? I can't see it mentioned on the website


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> What size is the standard pot? I can't see it mentioned on the website


30ml bud 

probs enough for 5 cars applied correctly and about 3 cars left in my pot


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No I know how much a panel pot is! I've got them all  but what size is the chemical guys?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

think they;re 200ml


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought that but the picture makes it look tiny. I was gonna offer to buy a pot and split 3/4 of it as I am interested in trying it. Marc sold me on the idea at the weekend


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dodo sample (panel) pots are 30ml


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

We've established that kev but how big is the chemical guys


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The Chemical Guys pot is 200ml guys :thumb:

Quite happy to do a deal on some pots if anyone is interested :thumb:


----------



## Sandmo (Oct 26, 2010)

200ml is what my container says 

EDIT: I'm not fast enough


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

david g said:


> The Chemical Guys pot is 200ml guys :thumb:
> 
> Quite happy to do a deal on some pots if anyone is interested :thumb:


Whats the deal mate? PM me if you prefer.

Daz.


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

After seeing the results of this I would like to try a tester pot as well


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

danielhoworth said:


> See below :lol:
> 
> yes, celeste that a forum member has put into a dodo panel pot for me ( i said dodo panel pot as im unsure of the size)


who owned this pot that decanted for you?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've still got a spare/bagged pot of this fantastic wax... Stilled haven't finished the first pot. Excellent wax, you won't be disappointed. Think I'll be keeping my spare though


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> who owned this pot that decanted for you?


You're a bad man marc. After asking your saturday, I've now just put a little order together. Wax, jetseal and a few other bits I just _have_ to try. Honestly!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> You're a bad man marc. After asking your saturday, I've now just put a little order together. Wax, jetseal and a few other bits I just _have_ to try. Honestly!


Hahahahaha , well thats the fun of detailing isnt it trying all these new things.
Ive just had the whole gtechnic range delivered to have a play with , i think this is where you learn from trial and error and finding what works for your own eyes.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

david g said:


> The Chemical Guys pot is 200ml guys :thumb:
> 
> Quite happy to do a deal on some pots if anyone is interested :thumb:


Im all for a deal if its on a full sized one fella
Been debating on having a blast with this for a few eeks now.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Hahahahaha , well thats the fun of detailing isnt it trying all these new things.
> Ive just had the whole gtechnic range delivered to have a play with , i think this is where you learn from trial and error and finding what works for your own eyes.


Will be interesting to see what you think of C2 in particular as I thought this product was fantastic.

And if your one of the lucky pro's to handle C1 would be interesting to see what you think of that especially if you have tried/trying C.Quartz....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Hahahahaha , well thats the fun of detailing isnt it trying all these new things.
> Ive just had the whole gtechnic range delivered to have a play with , i think this is where you learn from trial and error and finding what works for your own eyes.


Yeah true, that porsche saturday was simply amazing. It was easily the best finished car down there and as soon as I saw it I knew you had detailed it. Does the glossworkz fill as well then?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Yeah true, that porsche saturday was simply amazing. It was easily the best finished car down there and as soon as I saw it I knew you had detailed it. Does the glossworkz fill as well then?


Ah at the TopGear show yes , for an enhancement detail it came up ok. Yes i used glossworx glaze rather than ezcreme simply for that reason , the lighting in Earls Court was mega harsh and they have spotlights on the cars so absoluteluy everything was visible , Celeste looked ok over the top of the glaze although i only had 4 hours to prep it after it being driven there , it looked nice i thought for a 20 year old Porky.
I think the real thing is what Celeste and the glaze pulled out in the colour of the car , the rear wings portrayed an almost rainbow effect rather than just grey..










I love this photo of Celeste to be honest , its a guy in europe somewhere Chris who tagged me on facebook after using it , i love the wetness.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

He's posted it on here today marc! 

And I'll get that, jetseal, glossworkz and I need some more shampoo  anything else worth trying?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> He's posted it on here today marc!
> 
> And I'll get that, jetseal, glossworkz and I need some more shampoo  anything else worth trying?!


Ah ok Chris i believe , car looks mint! Beautiful colour!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is the durability as bad as I might expect from a "show" wax though?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Beau Technique said:


> Im all for a deal if its on a full sized one fella
> Been debating on having a blast with this for a few eeks now.


If we can get a few people interested in will see what i can do :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its done 12 weeks on a few cars ive detailed now but to comment further than that would be fibbing as i dont know , my own car does not count as its garaged all the time.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol at James, it was only the other day you posted about sticking with dodo. 

The bug a, its gets us all


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

david g said:


> If we can get a few people interested in will see what i can do :thumb:


I'm interested david :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Lol at James, it was only the other day you posted about sticking with dodo.
> 
> The bug a, its gets us all


haha I know!!! I only wanted some jetseal for my wheels, then thought about the wax and then seeing that porsche up close under the halogens they had out and getting really up close really made me notice this as a lovely wax! The finish was incredible.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> haha I know!!! I only wanted some jetseal for my wheels, then thought about the wax and then seeing that porsche up close under the halogens they had out and getting really up close really made me notice this as a lovely wax! The finish was incredible.


Well im pleased you thought that. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha you should have seen the girlfriends face as I got my phone out and started asking you on facebook there and then!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> I'm interested david :thumb:


OK 2 so far if we can get 5 i will do some sort of discount :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Am intrested dependt on price :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

2 more and were good to go:argie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

david g said:


> OK 2 so far if we can get 5 i will do some sort of discount :thumb:


also interested depedant on price.. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh and I would need it posted tomorrow if price is right as would need it for weekend :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Count me in please, would love a sample pot :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats 5.
Dave, are we on


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think he said 5 full size not samples as posted above?
I may be wrong.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's what I was going on too marc. I want a full pot anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

I think all those intrested understand that, hence my stating I am in depending on price and if he can get it to me by friday.

If the price and delivery isnt right then will buy zymol at the nec :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> I think all those intrested understand that, hence my stating I am in depending on price and if he can get it to me by friday.
> 
> If the price and delivery isnt right then will buy zymol at the nec :thumb:


Matt i posted as Mr Face said he would love a sample pot.
What zymol wax would you purchase from their range?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Id be interestd depending on price


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So do we have 5 up for a full pot then?

1) maggi112 
2)matt1263 
3)alanmcc 
4) scrim-1- 
5)Beau Technique
6) dazza 

dependant on price


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Dazza (price dependant)


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

danielhoworth said:


> I have a dodo smaple pot of it mate, il have a look to make sure but I think it's about 60% full. What you got as id trade you something for it if you liked?
> Dan


got an idea mate . send us a pm and we`ll discuss it further :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> So do we have 5 up for a full pot then?
> 
> 1) maggi112
> 2)matt1263
> ...


Just to confirm that these are for full size pots ? :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

dwmc said:


> got an idea mate . send us a pm and we`ll discuss it further :thumb:


Daniel where has this com from?
If it's the trial pot sent to Ralph it is not the same chemistry as celeste is now.
If it's been scooped from a celeste pot with label in top then that's a different story.
Who's supplied you this sample Daniel?
Daz you need celeste in your life ha ha ha.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

david g said:


> Just to confirm that these are for full size pots ? :thumb:


I only picked out the names that said they were for full pots david.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Daniel where has this com from?
> If it's the trial pot sent to Ralph it is not the same chemistry as celeste is now.
> If it's been scooped from a celeste pot with label in top then that's a different story.
> Who's supplied you this sample Daniel?
> Daz you need celeste in your life ha ha ha.


As I said mate, if the price is right I will have a pot  :thumb:

Been having a look at your videos over the last couple of days like and cars look mint, obviously the prep work goes into it as well.

Daz.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I would be down for a sample pot if it ever happened.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Right this is what we can offer 

5 Pots only 
Celeste Dettaglio 
UFO applicator
Sasquatch Buffing Towel 


£99 Delivered

Its a one off offer and will not be repeated :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

david g said:


> Right this is what we can offer
> 
> 5 Pots only
> Celeste Dettaglio
> ...


Number 1 is mine can we add anything to the order


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes you can indeed drop us a pm :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Paid.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Only 3 pots left now so be quick :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

has my other order gone out yet mate?

Daz.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I really i didnt need all that stuff but would have veen rude. Look forward to receiving my goodies!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Drop me a pm, I will have one matey.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Payment sent and looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I also have the ezyme so will be testing side by side


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Razzzle said:


> has my other order gone out yet mate?
> 
> Daz.


Think so mate :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

2 left now :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

pm me paypal addy mate and I will get it over.

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #27J24784CW7768138)


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

1 pot left now :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Its arrived, before 11am :thumb:

Now off to hide it from GF :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

edit..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there not one left still alan?


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

I want! But my paypal is broken =[
Only way I could possibly pay is over the phone... Or with seductive pictures of myself in the shower? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

I paid with card over phone as not enough in pp.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but if I ring up the hotline number will they know what deal I'm going on about? Lol, or will they think I'm nuts?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

edit..


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah we will know :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

slightly OT but when splitting wax into samples whats the best way to do this? Chop it up, mash it and spoon it, or melt it down and pour it?


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

id be interested in a sample pot lol


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

killash said:


> slightly OT but when splitting wax into samples whats the best way to do this? Chop it up, mash it and spoon it, or melt it down and pour it?


I think that the solvents in the wax would evaporate when the wax is heated/melted, then when it cools it would just turn into a lump. Don't hold me to that though.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

=D Ordered


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

All pots now gone guys thanks for all the orders :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

edit..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fair enough. If you fancy trying some and you're ever this way...:lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

alan_mcc said:


> Aye i do, and was rather unimpressed with the service so been put off now anyway.


Unimpressed with the service ????


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Tweak said:


> I think that the solvents in the wax would evaporate when the wax is heated/melted, then when it cools it would just turn into a lump. Don't hold me to that though.


Agreed


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

david g said:


> Unimpressed with the service ????


I rang up, paid, it got sent straight away (David must of drove straight to post office) so more than happy with service.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah double trip to PO as couroer had already been :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

edit..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

no hard feelings.

:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No problemo :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Just missed the bl**dy PO van as I was in the shower 

Going to pop down just before it closes this afternoon (12.15) and see if its arrived back and get my hands on it.

Daz.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Got mine, cheers Dave:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> Just missed the bl**dy PO van as I was in the shower
> 
> Going to pop down just before it closes this afternoon (12.15) and see if its arrived back and get my hands on it.
> 
> Daz.


Rec'd this but not my other order that was ordered before this   hopefully will be here monday.

Daz.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha my order wont be here till monday, couldn';t help but order other bits to go with. I actually can't wait


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

any chance of squeezing out 1 more david?

if so fire me a pm


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just had a call from the receptionist, think my parcel has arrived! Will be in the office a little later hopefully so wil check it then


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got into the office to find this:










 They all smell LUSH! THe wax is much harder than i expected, I thought it might be like body butter almost and very creamy, not sure why though, just thought maybe marc would have chosen something for hand application. Certainly spreads well over my desk!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just used it on a test panel. It's awesome!!! SOOO easy to use. And glossworkz glaze, wow!! I think it might just be better than black hole!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Just used it on a test panel. It's awesome!!! SOOO easy to use. And glossworkz glaze, wow!! I think it might just be better than black hole!


Thanks for the feedback on the wax and glaze :thumb:Glad you love em as much as I do :spam:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Just used it on a test panel. It's awesome!!! SOOO easy to use. And glossworkz glaze, wow!! I think it might just be better than black hole!


Glad you like it.
Regarding hand application i do apply it by hand , i care not for hard wax soft wax earole wax , wax is wax and it can be applied by hand. i simply warm the surface apply to hands and wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Just used it on a test panel. It's awesome!!! SOOO easy to use. And glossworkz glaze, wow!! I think it might just be better than black hole!


told you CD was good james  any beading pics yet?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yeah it's amazing! I honestly expected it to be good, but it's much better than I was expecting. BTW which way round would glossworkz and jetseal go should I feel the need to use both? I thought glossworkz followed by jetseal but maybe the jetseal would reduce the fillers and finish left by the glossworkz?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> haha yeah it's amazing! I honestly expected it to be good, but it's much better than I was expecting. BTW which way round would glossworkz and jetseal go should I feel the need to use both? I thought glossworkz followed by jetseal but maybe the jetseal would reduce the fillers and finish left by the glossworkz?[/QUOTE
> 
> Glossworkz than Jet Seal :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> Glad you like it.
> Regarding hand application i do apply it by hand , i care not for hard wax soft wax earole wax , wax is wax and it can be applied by hand. i simply warm the surface apply to hands and wax.


You are a bad man though! Seeing that porsche last week started it, and now I'm much poorer  I will be buying the rest of the chemical guys range that I can next month to see what works for me too! Anything I should consider? Thinking of trying some polishes

I will try it by hand later, I ran out of panel, it spreads soo easy



-Kev- said:


> told you CD was good james  any beading pics yet?


On it's way! Just uploading a couple!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

re the hardness of the wax, im with marc in that im not bothered about a wax being too soft or too hard. i use a foam applicator normally though, as my hands are too rough for bare hand application tbh (marcs must be silky soft ). my CD is quite soft though as its kept with my other waxes in my room, not in the shed..


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> You are a bad man though! Seeing that porsche last week started it, and now I'm much poorer  I will be buying the rest of the chemical guys range that I can next month to see what works for me too! Anything I should consider? Thinking of trying some polishes
> 
> I will try it by hand later, I ran out of panel, it spreads soo easy
> 
> On it's way! Just uploading a couple!


I'm sure I can help or assist with next months purchase lol :thumb:So many good products to choose from :wave:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> re the hardness of the wax, im with marc in that im not bothered about a wax being too soft or too hard. i use a foam applicator normally though, as my hands are too rough for bare hand application tbh (marcs must be silky soft ). my CD is quite soft though as its kept with my other waxes in my room, not in the shed..


Mine is in my room now, with all my other waxes (well what's left, bar megs#16 I only have supernatural, bv pro, ph pro, the core dodo except for the light ones and juiced edition with double wax on it's way) and it's still pretty hard. I agree with the hardness of waxes not stopping me do it by hand, OE was one of my favourite to do by hand despite it being quite hard anyway



david g said:


> I'm sure I can help or assist with next months purchase lol :thumb:So many good products to choose from :wave:


I'm counting on it!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> (marcs must be silky soft ).


Its all that fairy liquid from the dish washing at home 

Daz.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Its all that fairy liquid from the dish washing at home
> 
> Daz.


Soft as his bum doesn't it go?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Soft as his bum doesn't it go?


:lol:


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

All my gear arrived today at about noonish. Thanks very much David


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for the order:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

:doublesho










OMG this stuff is the dogs danglies! I've never used such an easy to use wax, dare I say it... it's easier than onyx! And the beading!

That's 1 coat of glossworkz and 2 of jetseal followed by 2 of the wax. I will try it 50/50 with jetseal and without to see how it holds up


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Someone recently asked me about durability on Celeste and although ive had 4 to 5 months on the RS its garaged so i cant really quote it but a guy i gave some to as a test and sample back when it was coming out has posted today he is still beading exactly 5 months later , Im pleased with that.

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=114547&page=2


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

That was me Marc & after reading this latest addition to the thread i'll definately be making a purchase:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> That was me Marc & after reading this latest addition to the thread i'll definately be making a purchase:thumb:


Ah ok apologies.
Good well i hope you like it as much as i do.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> That's 1 coat of glossworkz and 2 of jetseal followed by 2 of the wax. I will try it 50/50 with jetseal and without to see how it holds up


Now thats not ordinary protection, thats thermo nuclear.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Just to add on the usage of this.
I carried out an enhancement and protection on a clio 192 cup the other day and didnt even dent the pot of wax.
Felt an imbteweener of collinite 476s and a dodo juice hard wax so not super soft yet not a typical hard wax.
Little certainly went far and after a reasonable cure time was a breeze to remove, almots as easy as swissvax waxes.
Finish was deep and quite classy though wasnt entirely blown away with it.
That said, this was one coat.
I feel that given layering of 2-3 coats it would be something very special.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Any chance of that deal being on, only just noticed this thread!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

197F1 said:


> Any chance of that deal being on, only just noticed this thread!


DRop me a pm :thumb:


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Arrived today - very impressed indeed!! Quick and possibly silly question. When I open her up there is a plastic lid thing that covers the wax pot. Is it best practise to save this and have it always cover the wax when I am not using it?

Now we just have to wait till all of this snow disappears so I can use it!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Now thats not ordinary protection, thats thermo nuclear.


:lol::lol:


----------

